# Nissan Qashqai Can't find the Isofix Fittings



## Green (25 Feb 2010)

I have a 2007 Nissan Qashqai and am trying to fit a primo vito isofix base.. I was told by nissan ireland and a local nissan dealer that the two are compatible. However I am unable to fit the base using the two yellow iso fix clips that click into in the qashqai, has anyone else have this problem and how did you overcome it? thanks


----------



## JMR (26 Feb 2010)

As far as I know ISOFIX is a standard fitting across all makes of car so the fittings you have in your Nissan should accept an ISOFIX enabled child seat.
I had to get the fittings installed on a 99 Audi a few years back and there was only one part, not a selection.

I do know that it can be difficult to fit the seat for the first time as the fittings are buried behind the seat cushions and you almost need to expose them first before the seat can reach them.

Is your problem that the yellow U shaped fittings on the seat will simply not reach the ISOFIX attachments in the car?
If so you just need to use some brute force.


----------



## Green (26 Feb 2010)

JMR said:


> I do know that it can be difficult to fit the seat for the first time as the fittings are buried behind the seat cushions and you almost need to expose them first before the seat can reach them.


 
Thanks for advice finally found them and have it fitted...


----------



## sse (26 Feb 2010)

Not sure about that particular seat but the Britax ones we used to have had two plastic "guides" which clipped onto the fixing bars and kept the seat cushions out of the way while you clipped on the seat. Would have been very difficult to fit without them.

Also you need to compress the seat cushions a bit so get your knee in the seat when fitting!

HTH


----------

